# Take Cover - it's **acrylic** and I don't care LOL



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

I enjoyed making this ~
http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/granny-variation-blanket.html

And happily I don't care that it is ONLY acrylic. 
I am not 'needy'. 
I am not a 'whiner'. 
I am not a 'taker'. 
I do not want to 'harm babies'.
I do not have 'gummint cheese in my rickety refridgerator'. 
I do not have a 'double wide behind on my smelly couch'.

I am a happy crafter. And I feel good  
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

It's lovely.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!! I hate joining the squares- now I join each row as I go. I might have to try your pattern!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I love the blanket and I also like using acrylic!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

There is nothing 'wrong' with Acrylic, it is lovely to work with and easy to care for. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Good for you. Your blanket turned out great.


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful! Love acrylic!


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful blanket. you have tons more patience than I do!! It would have stopped being fun after making about 10 squares much less sewing them together


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a beautiful stash buster afghan. I enjoyed the Christmas crafts as well. TY


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

The granny square quilt is lovely! I decided that the next granny square project I do, I am going to do the 'join-as you-go' method!- I was looking at a YouTube video yesterday on that method.
I love granny squares though! I love top-of-the-range-wools like' noro'and the like, but I'm happy with acrylic too!
( I was born & brought up in Dorset). Hilary


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Beautiful final product and thanks for your honest comments as you tried to complete this original afghan... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

It is really lovely, and such pretty colours. It matters not what type of yarn you used to make it, as long as you are happy with it.

I am making a granny "hexagon" blanket and joining each hexagon to the blanket as I go. It could be done with squares, too. One would just have to work out the different configuration of stitches on the final round of each square.

If you are interested you could take a look at this method:
http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/hexagon-howto.html?cid=6a00e551101c54883401630114c859970d


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is lovely. I always use acrylic , as most of my knitting is for charity, it's easy to be washed. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

And you are funny.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

It's beautiful..


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I enjoyed your poem!! By the way, I loved your granny. I can see all the love you poured into it; fun too. However, I'm rather lazy about the joining problem and what I do is = make two or four more rows in your squares. (larger squares, fewer squares to join, right?) I really like the filled every-other-row method. Very nice...


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

nothing wrong with acrylic


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I love all the different colors - great job - its a very happy project!!!


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

The acrylic yarn these days is softer & practical


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is how I join my squares. Makes it easier.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoBG9W9rpoghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoBG9W9rpog

Takes a little practice, but I whipped through a black trash bag of donated squares in just 2 days doing it this way.



vikicooks said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!!! I hate joining the squares- now I join each row as I go. I might have to try your pattern!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful Blanket!! i use a lot of acrylic - nothing wrong with that


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> I enjoyed making this ~
> http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/granny-variation-blanket.html
> 
> And happily I don't care that it is ONLY acrylic.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Very pretty, I love it. I like your variation on the granny squares of using every stitch. Nice job!


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Love it --- my first afghan was 12 giant granny squares and I still have it.................pure old acrylic!! Colours are still bright and it is still in pretty good shape


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Very pretty, acrylic is so practical.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I love it! I'm knitting a lace prayer shawl in acrylic now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Such a bright and cheerful blanket. Kudos to you for sewing all those squares together..... 

Thanks Lee, for the very long and complete video.... 

I can do this,,, but need to join a few as they are done so as not to go crazy when faced with a huge stack...

Acrylic is NOT a swear word....


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Such a bright and cheerful blanket. Kudos to you for sewing all those squares together.....
> 
> Thanks Lee, for the very long and complete video....
> 
> ...


Hahaha- it is a fightn' word to some!!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> There is nothing 'wrong' with Acrylic, it is lovely to work with and easy to care for. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:





speni said:


> nothing wrong with acrylic





Dreamweaver said:


> ............
> Acrylic is NOT a swear word....





vikicooks said:


> Hahaha- it is a fightn' word to some!!!


And IMHO ... wasn't needed Totally in the title.........:roll: 
Here we are trying to calm the waters.....tsk tsk .........JHMO


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Very colourful - beautifully executed - compliments to you....


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> And IMHO ... wasn't needed Totally in the title.........:roll:
> Here we are trying to calm the waters.....tsk tsk .........JHMO


Baby steps!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

This reminds me of an entralac sweater I'd knitted in acrylic. I took it to my LYS and she went into rhapsodies about the Plymouth Gina yarn I'd supposedly used. I let her finish and then told her actually it's Red Heart Boutique. She nearly choked on her spit. She'd been trying to convince me on a previous visit to her store that once I used her yarns I'd never go back to my 'cheap yarns'. Thankfully someone else came into the store then and she could make a getaway. I love acrylic yarns !!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2013)

And so you should feel good. It's beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I only use acrylic and I don't give a brass razoo. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Where there are children acrylic is the only way to go. It will take lots of abuse. Even for adults who don't want to take the time to care for wool items. I use lots of acrylics.


----------



## SAND C (Dec 1, 2013)

VERY VERY NEAT WORK WELL DONE


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

It is lovely and so are you!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I love your afghan. The colors are bright and beautiful and will stay that way a long, long time. Absolutely nothing wrong with acrylic! It has made a lot of beautiful things and we are lucky to have it in our choices to use.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

kyterp said:


> It is lovely and so are you!


Your cat is very cute!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

You are funny! Reverse yarn snob!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> I enjoyed making this ~
> http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/granny-variation-blanket.html
> 
> And happily I don't care that it is ONLY acrylic.
> ...


AIN'T NOTHIN' WRONG WITH ACRYLIC!!!!!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Love the pastel colors you used. I am so tired of always seeing granny squares edged in black!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

John's old lady said:


> Love the pastel colors you used. I am so tired of always seeing granny squares edged in black!


 :thumbup:


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

marianna mel said:


> I enjoyed making this ~
> http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/granny-variation-blanket.html
> 
> And happily I don't care that it is ONLY acrylic.
> ...


And so you should. Beautiful afghan, btw!


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

I love to use acrylic when making afghans. My sister and my mom and,dad have afghans I made,20 years ago from acrylic yarn and they are still intact !!!


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is 'gummint cheese?'


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

It's lovely. As for acrylic, my MIL and another dear friend can't come within touching distance of wool without breaking out in a rash, so I'm not a fiber bigot. Once I went shopping in a LYS and got a very snooty response from the owner when I asked about acrylic yarns--never went there again. The shop closed not long afterward; no doubt the attitude was part of the problem.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Who cares if it's acrylic? It's lovely. 

I don't know what all the fuss is about acrylic yarn. Some people are allergic to animal fibers and can only use acrylics. 

The 'yarn snobs' never seem to take this fact into consideration before they critisize acrylics or the knitters and crocheters who use it.


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

FarmerJo said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is 'gummint cheese?'


I really have no idea FarmerJo - I was quoting from the post of someone who knows far more than me ......
perhaps someone could let us know?

And to all of you who saw the funny side of my little rebellion - let's stick together, and support each other against those who would belittle us! 
:wink:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Love it. Love your humour.


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Acrylic has come a long way over the years. Some of it is so soft it feels like luxury yarn. There's nothing better for kids and Moms for easy care. I envy that you stuck with it and finished your beautiful project.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Yarn bulldog said:


> I love to use acrylic when making afghans. My sister and my mom and,dad have afghans I made,20 years ago from acrylic yarn and they are still intact !!!


Good point. I have a over half a dozen afghans crocheted by my Nana in the 70's and they are in great shape. (And very special to me.)


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

marianna mel said:


> I enjoyed making this ~
> http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/granny-variation-blanket.html
> 
> And happily I don't care that it is ONLY acrylic.
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> I only use acrylic and I don't give a brass razoo. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


What's a brass razoo? Would it be like a rat's patoot?


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

marianna mel said:


> I really have no idea FarmerJo - I was quoting from the post of someone who knows far more than me ......
> perhaps someone could let us know?
> 
> And to all of you who saw the funny side of my little rebellion - let's stick together, and support each other against those who would belittle us!
> :wink:


I'm with you, Marianna Mel. :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Acrylic, ashmylic! It's beautiful, and you actually finished it.


----------



## knittinz (Feb 27, 2013)

Just googled 'gummint cheese'. It seems it was a government made, processed cheese that was provided to welfare and food stamp recipients. Sounds delish...


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

marianna mel said:


> I really have no idea FarmerJo - I was quoting from the post of someone who knows far more than me ......
> perhaps someone could let us know?
> 
> And to all of you who saw the funny side of my little rebellion - let's stick together, and support each other against those who would belittle us!
> :wink:


I agree totally!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I also use acrylic, and you have done a beautiful job with yours...I find it "wears" well.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I like your attitude!


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

marianna mel said:


> I enjoyed making this ~
> http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/granny-variation-blanket.html
> 
> I do not want to 'harm babies'.


You are putting them at greater risk whether you want to or not.

As for the rest, perhaps there's a bit of "thou dost protest too much".

Glad you're enjoying yourself though.


----------



## madelaineth (Feb 17, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with acrylic yarns. That is all some people can handle. Years ago I knitted a very intricate sweater with very expensive yarn for a friend. Gave her verbal and written directions for cleaning. Guess what? She washed it in hot water, in the machine....it was then a very nice toddler sweater! Never again! Now some people I knit or crochet for only get acrylics. And there are some lovely acrylics out there.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful and love your comments!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Beautiful afghan and thank you for sharing the lovely pic.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

It is beautiful! Great work!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful blanket and thanks to Lee for the youtube video.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I LIKE
ayjay


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Your colors look so "springtimey." Thanks from cold & snowy me!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

FarmerJo said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is 'gummint cheese?'


Government Cheese. AKA surplus food.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Marianna .. you are such a fun lady 

Darling granny square blanket /throw.

Thanks for sharing.



marianna mel said:


> I enjoyed making this ~
> http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/granny-variation-blanket.html
> 
> And happily I don't care that it is ONLY acrylic.
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

hahaha Annie you funny girl * giggles *



kiwiannie said:


> I only use acrylic and I don't give a brass razoo. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with acrylic, I use it and all other types of yarn. Every type of yarn has a good use. Love your poem, I agree.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

It is really lovely, will wash well and you really have an eye for colour.
Well done


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

marianna mel said:


> And to all of you who saw the funny side of my little rebellion - let's stick together, and support each other against those who would belittle us!
> :wink:


Loved your 'poem' Marianna and I've got your back. I only use acrylic.


----------



## Phun2balive (Dec 9, 2011)

It's beautiful and there is nothing wrong with acrylic yarn! I use acrylic 99% of the time. If you are willing to pay me for my work and buy the yarn, I will use wool. I just haven't hit the jackpot yet so I can use wool or other animal fibers all the time.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful love all the colours


----------



## Phun2balive (Dec 9, 2011)

My parents and I used to get "gummint cheese" and it was a good cheese. I wish I could find a commercially made cheese that tastes like it.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

I love it! I would go nuts trying to do it, but I love it!!
:roll:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Your blanket is beautiful and will wear very well. There is nothing wrong with acrylic in my opinion. I use it quite often for blankets for children, toys and for doll's clothes.


----------

